# INFO NEEDED about P99



## PharmDFlanagan (Dec 23, 2009)

I have been doing a lot of research, but I'm new to handguns so I need a little bit of help.

I'm 99% sure I am going to buy a P99 this week; however, I still need a bunch of information before I make my purchase.

*There is no place around me to rent and shoot guns; however, I held the P99 at Cabelas last week for a few mintues and absolutely loved it. Not to mention, Cabelas did have the Walther .40 3.2" PPS ( and my sister couldn't handle leaving the store without it tonight). With all that being said, I plan to shoot her PPS Tuesday to determine if I want to go with the 9mm or .40 P99. I have also already decided I want to 4" barrel P99 that way I can purchase the Viridian Laser at a later date.

(1) Is it only the 2004 and prior P99s that have the "hump" ?

(2) Which P99s have the shorter magazine release arm? (I think I like the shorter better so my thumb can hit the switch quickly)

(3) Can someone please explain to me the AS (anti-stress), QA (quick action) triggers in depth?

Sorry for the long read, I'm just wanting to make sure I know exactly what I'm getting before I buy!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Very briefly, the first generation P99 handguns had the "hump" in the triggerwell and the short magazine release. They may be more difficult to find (new) now.

The AS trigger is a DA/SA trigger as any other, but the first SA trigger pull has a long, light trigger as opposed to the subsequent short light triggers like you'd expect. Decocking the handgun gives you the expected harder long trigger.

I don't have a QA, but it's similar to the Glock's precocked DA trigger as I understand.

Consider looking up the Walther Forum for detailed info on these handguns. Plenty of detailed info there.


----------



## PharmDFlanagan (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay thanks, I'll try and find that forum... I've spent two hours today calling every single gun shop I can think of, and NOBODY has the P99 in stock, I really don't want to just order off the internet, but it might be my only option at this point.


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

The QA is very simalar to a Glock. The same trigger pull every time.


----------



## PharmDFlanagan (Dec 23, 2009)

I have learned a great amount of information today by doing some online research; however, I am still unsure about the difference in the P99 and P99 compact. (4 Inch Models)

Do the magazines in the compact have the bullets load in a straight line versus the "zig-zag pattern" of larger guns?

Also, can anyone find the widths of the P99 vs the P99c ? Thanks again!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't believe there is a difference in width between the P99 & P99c. Both magazines are double stacked as I recall. Major differences are barrel and grip length (and therefore capacity).


----------



## LAPD - Pep Streebeck (Nov 5, 2009)

Go to Walthers website and download their catalog. They have som good info on the both P99's


----------



## PharmDFlanagan (Dec 23, 2009)

LAPD - Pep Streebeck said:


> Go to Walthers website and download their catalog. They have som good info on the both P99's


I somehow over looked that, thanks! It really does have a lot of great information. Thanks again.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

*buy a P99 yet?*

you get yourself a P99 yet?...I got myself one about a month ago, you will absolutely love the P99...its a great shooting, comfortable gun...Ive put almost 300 rounds through it so far, and every time out, the thing impresses...very happy with the purchase...I think you will be too.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

Army guy, which caliber? AS or QA?

How much and where did you get if I may ask.

I don't have any trouble finding them in fact most dealers can have one in your hands in a few days by ordering. What I can't find is anyone who is willing to sell one in the low to mid 600 range except Buds, despite my willingness to by locally and pay State Sales Tax, which here in TN adds about 9 percent.

I agree though great fit and function and an AS P99 is in my future. The caliber may be dictated by that which I run into at the price point favored.

There is a dedicated Walther Forum with lots of links.

http://www.waltherforums.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=6

Here is the best P99 review I have found.

http://forum.pafoa.org/pistols-41/9149-walther-p99-review.html


----------



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

Johnny Knoxville said:


> Army guy, which caliber? AS or QA?
> 
> How much and where did you get if I may ask.
> 
> ...


I have the P99 AS .40S&W, love it, love the trigger on the AS, personally, I prefer it (the QA is more like a Glock trigger). I bought it here in MA, the proce for the 9mm and .40 were the same...made the choice real easy! The price at the Bass Pro was 809.99...but they had a big discount so I saved $80. In the end I paid $730 and thats about what I figured, so when I started asking about the gun the man explained that there is a price drop with the Walther..right in line with what Ive seen them for online. Go P99 AS with the .40...worth it when you need some SOB to go down if their coming after ya...dont wanna have to drop a while magazine in a threat to make them stop...If you look at most police and military handguns, they are mostly .40 now for that reason....let me know what ya get and what ya think!


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Dec 27, 2009)

I ran into a 9mm the other day at Sportsman's Warehouse and had a chance to try out the AS on a dry fire. I too liked the AS set-up and it comes highly recommended by most vs the QA. 

Price was $729 plus our 9% State Tax which would have put it at $795. 

Buds' has them for $669 cash price and includes shipping.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358 (Jan 23, 2010)

*decent price*

$699 is a good price....Id go .40, but like you said, whatever you come across first I guess...that AS trigger is great isnt it?...cant wait to hit the range again...put a few rounds through my P99:smt1099


----------

